# Fast Fix Sight Pusher



## Randy803 (May 16, 2015)

A friend of mine called at 9:00am this morning and ask if I could make a tool to push pistol sites in and out of dovetails. I only had about 2 hours so it is not pretty but it worked like a champ....


----------



## Franko (May 16, 2015)

clever solution, Randy.


----------



## machinistmarty (May 17, 2015)

a fellow Sandlapper   greetings


----------



## randyc (May 17, 2015)

Works for me !  Doesn't have to be pretty as long as it's functional


----------

